# [H-10er] Partizan sucht! [7/7HM] Gorgonnash



## Semtexlol (18. April 2011)

Partizan RAIDET AUSSCHLIESSLICH 10ER!

*Website:*
_*
www.partizan.wowstead.com*_

*Recruitment:*

*Wir suchen momentan dringend:

1x Range DD (Hunter/Shadow/Ele-Schami)
1x Meele DD (Schurke/DK)*


Bewerbungen können öffentlich im Forum gepostet, oder per PN an *Semtexx* geschickt werden.

Selbstverständlich werden diese dann vertraulich behandelt.


*Wer ist Partizan?*

Partizan ist eine PvP sowie progressorientierte PvE Gilde auf dem deutschen PvP Server Gorgonnash. Die Gilde wurde zum Cataclysm-Release gegründet. Sie wurde vorwiegend aus Top PvPlern von verschiedenen Servern geformt, deshalb spielt neben dem Raiden der PvP-Gedanke in der Gilde eine Rolle. 

Unser Ziel ist es jeglichen neuen Content schnellstmöglich zu meistern und trotz geringer Anzahl von Raidtagen die bestmöglichste Leistung beizubehalten.

_*Partizan konnte im Firelands Content den Realmrang 1, damit einen World Rang 75 erspielen.*_

Partizan bietet:

- Stabilität und Professionalität
- ein reines Loot Council System
- 3 Raidtage a 4-5 Stunden (Mi 19-23 Uhr, Do 19-23 Uhr, So 18-23 Uhr) + 1 zusätzlicher Raidtag bei neuem Content
- auch PvP orientierte Spieler, somit kann man intern schnell Begeisterte finden
- eine angenehme Raidatmosphäre
- selbstverständlich eine "Rundum"-Versorgung zu Raidzeiten (Food und Flasks, sowie auch Pots/Tränke etc)
- ein aktives Gildenleben auch außerhalb der 10er Raids (PvP, Twinkraids, aber auch andere Spiele wie WC3/CS etc.)

*Was für einen Spielertyp suchen wir?*

hr solltet:

- mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein(Wir machen keine Ausnahmen!)
- ein zuverlässiger und ehrgeiziger Spieler sein
- eure Klassenmechaniken/Theorycrafting verstehen
- Erfahrung mit allen PvE Speccs eurer Klasse mitbringen
- Anwesenheit an allen Raidtagen bieten können
- eine stabile Internetverbindung und ein funktionierendes Teamspeak + Headset besitzen
- aktiv am Gildenleben teilhaben wollen
- einen ausreichend guten PC besitzen, um WoW ohne Beeinträchtigung spielen zu können
- bereits genügend  Raiderfahung mit eurem Char besitzen (Vanilla, TBC, Wotlk, Hardmodes usw.)


*Was in eurer Bewerbung nicht fehlen sollte:*

- eine kurze Vorstellung eurer Person (Alter, Wohnort, ggf. Beruf etc)

- eine Charakterhistorie in der aktuelle und Ex- Gilden stehen

- Gründe wieso ihr nicht zufrieden seid und euch bei uns bewerbt

- der Grund wieso ihr euch bei Partizan bewerbt

- Armorylink, sowie Screenshot des aktuellen Raidinterface (Infight)

- Logeinträge bei Bosskämpfen im aktuellen Content

- Hinzufügen könnt ihr selbstverständlich noch einige weitere Dinge die für euch und uns wichtig sein können, wie z.B. ob ihr gewillt seid für gewisse Bosse einen Extra-Specc zu spielen oder Erfolg auf PvP-Ebene erspielen konntet o.ä.


Bei Fragen oder sonstigem zögert nicht, sondern wendet euch einfach per PN in unserem Forum oder per Ingame tell an *Semtexx, Nuey oder Trycér*. Wir stehen euch jederzeit für ein TS Gespräch zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Semtexx


----------



## Semtexlol (22. April 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (24. April 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (30. April 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (4. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (8. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (10. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (21. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (24. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (27. Mai 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (6. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (11. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (18. Juni 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (17. Juli 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (23. Juli 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (2. August 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (18. August 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (4. Oktober 2011)

push


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2011)

bäh buffed lag....




mal wieder


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2011)

Semtexlol schrieb:


> _*Partizan konnte im Firelands Content den Realmrang 1, damit einen World Rang 75 erspielen.*_



10er zählt doch nicht fürn world rang....


----------



## Semtexlol (20. Oktober 2011)

push


----------



## Semtexlol (21. November 2011)

push


----------

